# Bitte um Hilfe bei Subdomains



## Distl (7. Januar 2003)

Hallo, 

ich bin seit Stunden auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung, wie man Subdomains einrichtet, kann aber nichts kongretes finden. 
Da wird von DNS erzählt, dann wieder von einem Bind (oder so ähnlich), dann soll es nur unter Vhost gehen. Ich blicke im Moment überhaupt nicht mehr durch. 
Könnte mir jemand bitte eine Kurzanleitung geben, wie ich eine subdomain einrichte? 

Danke und Gruss

Mein Server hat:

Suse Linux 7.3 
Apache 1.3.19 
PHP 4.0.6 
MySQL 3.23.41 
Webmin 1.050


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Januar 2003)

Nun du musst deine Frage schon zuende Stellen.
Subdomain ist:
mySub.mydomain.com

nur was willst du mit ihr anfangen?
Wo soll sie denn berücksichtigt werden.

Ich geh davon aus du willst die Subdomain im Apache Webserver berücksichtigen oder?
Wenn ja:

NameVirtualHost [ip]
<VirtualHost sub.domain.de> ...
// Angaben für die Subdomain
// wie DocumentRoot usw
//
</VirtualHost>

Die Angaben innerhalb <VirtualHost schreib ich dir nicht auf denn das sind über 200 Möglichkeiten.

Ich empfehl dir das Buch:
OReilly Apache Das umfassende Referenzwerk

Da stehen solche Dinge drinne


----------

